# Night Sites or Laser for cz 85c



## Iron John (Aug 5, 2018)

My vision is getting worse as I age. Anyone find a good night site or laser for the 85c. Would rather not have any smiting done.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

MEPROLITE TRITIUM NIGHT SIGHTS

https://shop.cz-usa.com/productdetail/19202a_meprolite-night-sights-4-7585

Night sights help me in low light, in total darkness they help me to determine which way my pistol is pointing. Some don't like them, I do. For day time shooting they are no different than any other standard white dot setup.

I don't see any options for rail mounted lasers as the 85C doesn't have a rail, maybe look at crimson trace laser grips, but I think the ambi de-cocker is going to nix that option. A big dot sight may work for a close to mid range setup if available.

Possible drill and tap of the slide for a red-dot sight is perhaps another possibility. I'd go with a high quality auto on red-dot or an aim point if i were thinking home defense use, a good red-dot should help you get on target quicker with weaker vision.

Last but not least is perhaps obtaining another pistol which would accommodate more options for lasers, red-dots, than the 85C.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I tried a laser sight one time on a pistol I had, but sold the thing. I suppose some people love them, and they do have some advantages I guess, but it just was not for me. I did not shoot well with the laser...guess I'm too adjusted to sights, and if I am close enough to where the dot supposed to be at it's best, I seem to be able to point shoot good enough to get solid hits.

Personally, I would go with night sights. JMHO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rather than a laser, which can make you focus with too much concentration on the apparently detrimental movement of your pistol, or night sights, which can distract you from concentrating on your intended target, I suggest learning to use a flashlight.

I don't suggest that you should attach the flashlight to your pistol, because that makes searching with the light dangerous (for instance to your daughter, sneaking into the house late after a date).
I suggest instead that you might learn to use a separate flashlight, along with your pistol. I believe that you need to be able to use the two tools separately, yet be able to instantly combine them when necessary.

There are several different techniques for using a flashlight with a pistol. My personal preference is for the Harries Technique, but you may find one of the others more congenial.
In any case, you will need the guidance of an experienced instructor. Choose one who can teach all of the available techniques, so you can make an informed choice from among them.

Also, the technique you choose will require both dry-fire and live-fire practice.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

4 Flashlight Techniques for Concealed Carry.....
https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2017/9/29/4-flashlight-techniques-for-concealed-carry/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Harries Flashlight Hold:*

Michael Martin's technique isn't exactly correct.
He needs to get his left-hand elbow up higher, which increases the isometric pressure that he needs to support his right hand.

Otherwise, yup, that's it.

Notice how easily the flashlight can be separated from the pistol for searching, and yet can be instantly recombined with the gun for illuminated, accurate shooting.

(The Talon guy's technique is better, even though he doesn't like it as well as the Rogers method.)


----------

